# Charles Neil's new book on finishing"Finishing,Simply put"



## amagineer

Jim; I encountered the government standards, when I purchased a gallon of Cabot timber oil to re cover the deck. The product I purchased could not be applied with my new stain sprayer like I had done previously, because the government made Cabot change the formula. But, If I went over the border to Vermont, they are allowed to carry the original formula. It doesn't make sense.
-don


----------



## a1Jim

I agree Don it doesn't make sence ,but it is due to government programs unfortunately a lot of their programs don't make sence.


----------



## Kentuk55

Interesting. Thnx for the info Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Thanks, Jim. I will have to get a copy. I like information presented in layman's terms He states you don't nee a Chemistry degree and I was never good at it any way.

I found out about the new government standards when I went to buy driveway sealer. I used to use the stuff with Gilsonite in it and they have outlawed it. that was the best stuff on the market , too!
If they outlaw lacquer thinner, I hope it is after I'm gone because I'd be lost with out it.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## a1Jim

Hi Jim
I know you will be happy with Charles book once you get.


----------



## stefang

I would surely get a copy of this if I lived in the States Jim, but our products and standards are different here although the Norwegian paint companies have some very good products too.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Mike
Maybe Charles will write a Norwegian version  I know those experts we all have heard of say the Norwegian wood is good I think they were called the Beatles LOL Please excuse the corny sence of humor. 
It would be intersting to know all of the differences .


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stefang .

Not trying to sell you anything , but the products are but a small portion of the book, however irrespective of what is available to know how to test it and what to expect can help alot. It is better to know it doesn't work or does work before you use it on a project.

The book is directed to the hobby woodworker, The folks who are in their garages and basements, but want good finishes. It addresses alot of mistakes folks make, and how to avoid them and how to correct them .

I have been here on Lumberjocks for a number of years as well as having several of my own forums and being a member of numerous other forums. I have answered thousands of emails and questions from folks who wanted advice and in most cases a solution to get out of trouble. 
The book is now in its second printing, which will arrive next week, and we are now getting ready to order the 3rd . 
Time will tell if we achieved all of our goals, but I think we did , and they were to make finishing as simple as possible , and have you have a clear understanding of what your looking for, and how to achieve it with out being an expert or chemist .

Jim, thanks for the review , and hope to see more, good, bad or indifferent, just remember I am a woodworker, finisher , not a writer, but I dont think you will have any problem understanding it .


----------



## Domer

All,

I also just received my copy.

It is about a great deal more than product. He spends a great deal of space about getting the wood ready to finish. He talks about sanding, what sort of sander to use and what grits of sandpaper to use. Where scrapers are better. What is the effect of drum sanders.

Then he talks a great deal about stains, dyes, and other methods of coloring wood.

Finally, he talks about the final finishes.

Like all that Charles does, he makes it understandable.

Great book, well worth the price.

Domer


----------



## a1Jim

Your Welcom Charles
I second what Domer said *"Like all that Charles does, he makes it understandable"* All the details in thes book are clear as a bell with lots of photos to help demonstrate each point Charles makes, a very easy read. Even though I have lots of videos on finishing a book is great to just look in the index to help find the subject you have questions about,hard to do in a video.


----------



## ScottKaye

Charles,

Congrats on the book! Save one of those copies for me! I plan on getting out there soon!

Dean


----------



## Jim_Pell

Jim, I agree. I just received my copy of "Finishing, Simply Put…No Chemistry Degree Required"...it is a very clearly written book with great photographs and content. I have not been able to put the book down since receiving it. A wealth of information for any woodworker, whether it be a novice or a seasoned professional.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just received mine too. Haven't had much time with it yet, but I trust is is worth the wait ;-)


----------



## OldRick

Thanks for the tip Jim. I'm on my way now.


----------



## a1Jim

Just finished reading it cover to cover wow Never before have I read a finishing that's so complete and some down right amazing stuff. If you want to know what green tea,baking soda,mayonnaise and setting your furniture on fire has to do with finishing I guess you'll have to get your own copy


----------



## dan81

Just told Mrs. Claus that I want this book for Christmas and if there's one thing Mrs. Claus can do, it's shop!


----------



## RogerBean

Thanks Jim,
I'll have to add this one to my library. I am a fan of Charles and it won't hurt to update my understanding of all the new stuff out there, as I'm particularly interested in finishing. Thanks.
Roger


----------



## Jim_Pell

Stefang….I believe European standards specify waterborne products only. I believe those same standards are going to be adopted in North America as well, so I'm trying to concentrate on waterborne products for my coloring and finishing. There are many tips and techniques outlined in Charles Neil's book related to waterborne coloring and finishes, in addition to other bases.


----------

